# Completion of routed box-the lid



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is a photographic explanation of how the lid was made.

1-Removing waste
2-Stock centred into jig
3-Female template in position
4-Initial clean-up using 1/2" cutter
5-After three cuts
6-After final clean-up with 3/4" dish cutter,packing piece on left,plug (male template) on the right
7-Half inch cutter about to rout the outside
8-As above but showing the ski's
9-Outside finished leaving the last 1/8" for the band saw
10-On the band saw
11-Close-up,who can tell me why the routed groove is stepped?
12-After the band saw
13-Ready to trim
14-Lid looks too deep so will plane some off the inside edge in the ski mode
will also plane off the box round-over
15-Close-up of depth adjustment showing how deep each cut is
16-Planed lid upside-down back in jig ready to rout cut-out for inlay
17-Routing cut-out
18-The cut-out
19-Inlay glued into cut-out
20-Finished box complete with family jewels

I'm sorry, but the pix have become totally jumbled, I shall have a word with Mike to see if they can be sorted. Harry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Show And Tell Harry  Good Job

The only thing I don't see is how you hold the template in place to do the outside of the lid I'm guessing it's push in plug in the hole you hogged out in the center of the lid/box.
A 2 step plug type template maybe, GREAT job.  


By the way I like the graph paper looking table cloth   now if I knew what size that sq. is, it would tell me the size of the box.  

Bj


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*The box*

Yes Bob,as mentioned,I planed the lid with the router on the ski's,also you may remember that I put a round-over on the box to cover some tear-out, I also planed this off so that the lid is a nice close fit.The plug,or male template is a tight fit into the box but also has the packing piece below it.Hopefully i shall be able to get the pix into the proper order so that it all makes sense.Cheers, Harry

P.S. Bob,in spite of it being 11.00pm here,just for you I have gone into my shed to measure the squares on the ex-tablecloth,now a dust sheet,they are exactly 1" squares.Harry

2nd edit. My wife has just told me that it was a bed sheet, not a tablecloth!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Harry ,1" will help  me and others I'm sure
"bed sheet" =LOL, that's makes it easy ,this is your side and from this mark it's mind   , Good Night Harry 

Here's a tip I use. 

"proper order"= 

box-lid-lid-1
box-lid-lid-1A
box-lid-lid-1B
box-lid-lid-1C
box-lid-lid-1D
and so on 

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Great photo turtorial Harry! Sure gives me some ideas to consider.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Very nice Harry.

I like that inlay... did you make it? Did you use an inlay router guide inlay kit to do it?

Looks like it went very much like the box but not so deep... and you went skiing this time.

Nice job!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Excellent job Harry. The box came out great. Thank you for the pictorial.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks Harry
That was a great pictorial explanation. Now I hope others will see there is no need for the bandsaw to shape the outside then use sanding machine to produce the finish. Routing the edge will produce a better surface and also consistant thickness to the sides. (Subject to producing a neat 'Male' template) The male template (PLUG) can be produced with the router once you work out the off-set and it will fit neatly into the base of the box. Excellent job with the inlay on the top of the box.
Tom


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

template tom said:


> Thanks Harry
> That was a great pictorial explanation. *Now I hope others will see there is no need for the bandsaw to shape the outside then use sanding machine to produce the finish.* Routing the edge will produce a better surface and also consistant thickness to the sides. (Subject to producing a neat 'Male' template) The male template (PLUG) can be produced with the router once you work out the off-set and it will fit neatly into the base of the box. Excellent job with the inlay on the top of the box.
> Tom


I will just say that I still feel it's better & safer to cut the outside with a bandsaw followed by *trimming with a router* (to get the same result) *or* sanding. To each his own... :sold: 

Nice job Harry!! Looks great!   

Still curious about the nice inlay...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*The box*

Hi Joe,the inlay is purchased as shown in pix 13th from top left,it also shows the template that I made with a hole in the centre for the template guide.The router could easily have been used hand held as it sits on top of the template but as I have mentioned in the past,using the router on ski's gives better control and it gives a feeling that from memory is almost as good as sex! I shall attach a pix of some inlays that I use and are readily available over here also a couple more shots of the box after staining but prior to polishing with Danish oil.Keep watching,Harry


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice finish to a great project Harry. Thanks for the photos you took of the whole process. I like what you did with the inlay, nice job!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*The box*

Tom,nice to see you are still around,Skype has been very quiet without you lately.Regarding the plug,because it's symmetrical the easiest way to make it was to cut the MDF on the saw as the length and width were known,then gently sand the corners on the linisher to produce a good fit,time taken,about five minutes.I'm thinking of attempting a round box using imperial guides and cutters for our friends in America/Canada,by hook or by crook I intend to get some of the guys out there to at least TRY you're methods.Hope to hear from you soon Tom,Harry


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm still waiting for someone to explain the stepped groove shown in the 10th pix on the band-saw,no prizes will be given but I shall hold the person/s in high esteem! Harry


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to explain the stepped groove shown in the 10th pix on the band-saw,no prizes will be given but I shall hold the person/s in high esteem! Harry


Hi Harry,

Those inlays are beautiful... thank you.

Have you ever tried making some of those... including some of the long narrow ones?

Now, this stepped groove you're talking about... not really sure... but,
I think you're talking about the ledge which is about half way down in depth.

I would guess as possibly used as depth control for cutting the last bottom half while cutting the main groove. 

Allow extra space for the chips to go?  

I don't know if you're using the skiing for that groove or not... 

As you know, I wouldn't have it there in the first place... using the BS.  

I give up... what purpose does it serve?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Double groove*

Joe, it didn't serve any purpose,after routing the inside with a 40mm guide and a 3/4" dish cutter, I was several cuts down the outside with a 1/2" straight cutter when I realised that I had forgotten to change the guide to a 30mm one!!!!!!!!!
This is not only a show all but also a tell all!I bet Template Tom knew but was curious to see if anyone else did.Regarding inlays,I confess to neither having the skill nor the patience to make my own.Cheers for now,Harry


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Joe, it didn't serve any purpose,after routing the inside with a 40mm guide and a 3/4" dish cutter, I was several cuts down the outside with a 1/2" straight cutter when I realised that I had forgotten to change the guide to a 30mm one!!!!!!!!!
> This is not only a show all but also a tell all!I bet Template Tom knew but was curious to see if anyone else did.*Regarding inlays,I confess to neither having the skill nor the patience to make my own.* Cheers for now,Harry


Hi Harry,

I suspected something like that! Very F U N N Y !! :sold: 

When it comes to making some of those long narrow inlay strips, don't sell yourself short... As with many things, there are tricks of the trade...
Checkout this link for more information...  
http://www.woodworkstuff.net/Klam.html

http://www.woodworkstuff.net/Knipfer.html

Now, when it comes to those large inlays (with flowers, etc.), that is more like Marquetry which takes quite a bit of practice and a good scrollsaw.

Think about some of the pictures you showed... think Outside the box... I'll bet you'll see how you could do some of them... easier than you thought!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Harry, 
Excellent job, well done!!:sold: 

I believe many here will find the photo explanation very helpful, I know I have.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Joe, it didn't serve any purpose,after routing the inside with a 40mm guide and a 3/4" dish cutter, I was several cuts down the outside with a 1/2" straight cutter when I realised that I had forgotten to change the guide to a 30mm one!!!!!!!!!
> This is not only a show all but also a tell all!I bet Template Tom knew but was curious to see if anyone else did.Regarding inlays,I confess to neither having the skill nor the patience to make my own.Cheers for now,Harry


*
Harry
My answer to that would have been. "It would improve the finish of the final cut by removing the majority of the waste material first"
Tom*


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

template tom said:


> *Harry
> My answer to that would have been. "It would improve the finish of the final cut by removing the majority of the waste material first"
> Tom*


        :sold: 

ROFLAO...


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Joe Lyddon said:


> :sold:
> 
> ROFLAO...



*Joe 
Please do not talk in riddles
Tom*


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tom, you really are too kind to me!Harry


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Joe,don't forget that I'm only a simple Aussie,what in the world does ROFLAO stand for,I have a funny feeling that you're answer will have to be sent as a private message!!!Harry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Wikipedia, free encyclopedia
acronyms and abbreviations 

ROFLAO = Rolling On Floor Laughing Ass Off


Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Tom & Harry...

Well blow me over with a feather! 

The first time I ever used that "ROFLAO" and it's my luck they don't know what it means... bummer...

I'm very sorry... I should have known, I guess...

Maybe I should have put it this way:

*
Tom, that answer is just plain funny, f u n n y, FUNNY, F U N N Y !!    
*

I guess we all learned something... Yes?!

Take care...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re-ROFLAO*

Thanks gents for furthering my education,I shall start to consult WIKAPEDIA on a regular basis.I really don't think that Tom was being a smart-arse,one of his methods to produce a really good finish straight off the router is to arrange the design so that after finishing routing,change the template guide to one slightly smaller so that the final cut is very small.I hope we are all still good friends,Harry


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

No problem here Harry. That was a new one on me too.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Harry, I just didn't get what you meant on how the template for the box exterior was fixed on top when you said it was a plug with packing material. Just finally realized what you meant after rereading this lid thread with the same process. That makes more sense now. 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Wikipedia*

Bob,I now have Wikipedia on the top of Mozilla Firefox and found Acronims and abvs. wow, it opens up a whole new world, I'm not sure if I shall have any time to use Router Forums! Thanks again, Harry


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Tom & Harry...
> 
> Well blow me over with a feather!
> 
> ...


*Joe
I can assure you my answer was never intended to be funny but informative. If I answer a posting it is to try and suggest an alternative answer or maybe to correct something that might have been posted. I have no time to be funny.
Tom*


----------

